
This is the most dangerous time for our planet - nazka
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/dec/01/stephen-hawking-dangerous-time-planet-inequality?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
devoply
The elite are not really elite. That's the problem. The real elite are the
scientists, philosophers, engineers, and so on, the actually intelligent, but
most of the actual elite have been made into slaves by the pseudo elite using
money. The real elite are barely given enough time to think about the big
picture, and confined to work on smaller problems that the results of which
are used by the pseudo elite to mostly make more money and amass more power.

Who runs politics? Is it not money that runs politics, or is it intelligent
people who constantly warn the idiots that they are doing wrong, and then
slowly while preserving their power and money react to fix problems that they
are causing. I guess to intelligent people the masses are more worrying, and
probably should be. But the people running the world are not all that much
higher then them. They just have money.

